# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Se inicia la tramitación del proyecto de interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia por el golfo de Vizcaya

## Jonasino

> 21.09.2017
> 
> 
>     El nuevo enlace de 370 kilómetros será la primera interconexión submarina entre los dos países
>     Con un presupuesto aproximado de 1.750 millones de euros, su puesta en servicio está prevista en el 2025
> 
> 
> Red Eléctrica de España y su homóloga francesa Réseau de Transport dÉlectricité han comenzado la consulta pública del proyecto de interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia por el golfo de Vizcaya, de acuerdo con las exigencias europeas que obligan a un proceso de participación pública en la etapa de tramitación inicial de las infraestructuras energéticas transeuropeas.
> 
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),frfmfrfm (21-sep-2017),perdiguera (03-oct-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> España cuenta actualmente con un nivel de interconexión con Europa muy alejado del mínimo establecido por la Unión Europea para 2020: el 10% de la capacidad de producción instalada, que en el caso de España tendría que alcanzar los 10.000 MW frente a los actuales 2.800 MW.


Pues como no tiren por Irún y Figueras algo así...

----------

